
UIStoryboard Woes - gskye
http://skyefreeman.io/programming/2016/02/10/storyboard_woes.html
======
makecheck
Storyboards should have been multi-file from day one. Even if I didn't have
issues with revision control, etc. I don't like the idea of a single
corruptible file format encompassing the whole universe (all it takes is for
Xcode to one day decide it can't open the file, and you lose everything?).
This single-file risk happens with other GUI environments too (e.g. in Qt
Designer it is quite easy to jam a lot of stuff into a single interface file;
you have to go to extra effort to logically separate things into different
frame classes or something so that they can live in different files).

